
Amazon Considering Online Pay-TV Service - a_olt
http://online.wsj.com/news/article_email/SB10001424052702304757004579334981130200324-lMyQjAxMTA0MDIwMTEyNDEyWj
======
mikeryan
This is an unlikely move. The cable companies and broadcast networks have
pretty much killed every effort for a straight streamed internet based TV
services. Including a very costly failure by Intel (ironically just purchased
by today by Verizon who _may_ have a chance because of their existing content
deals)

[http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/21/5330172/intel-tv-
project-v...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/21/5330172/intel-tv-project-
verizon-sale)

------
zacwest
From Ars Technica @ [http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/01/amazon-may-spawn-
liv...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2014/01/amazon-may-spawn-live-tv-to-
complement-its-on-demand-service/)

> Update: Amazon spokesperson Drew Herdener has denied the WSJ's report,
> saying that Amazon is "not planning to license television channels or offer
> a pay-TV service,” according to Seattle Times Business Reporter Jay Greene.

------
kirtijthorat
An excellent move by Amazon. This is something I've been waiting for. I hope
it becomes a reality though...

~~~
dangrossman
Buy a Slingbox, you don't need to wait. You can stream live TV to all your
devices today. The one I bought in 2005 is currently sitting in my father's
house, so that he can watch his home TV from the back office of his store when
there are no customers.

~~~
zackelan
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slingbox](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slingbox)

> SlingPlayer is not available for Linux, BSD or other open source systems

Polling the HN hivemind: what are the best alternatives that do support Linux
and BSD?

~~~
dangrossman
You can watch your Slingbox on the web on Linux, as that wiki page says in the
Linux section. There's just no native app.

[http://slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php](http://slingplayer.slingbox.com/embedded/slingplayer.php)

~~~
fpgeek
Thanks for the tip!

The last time I tried, the standard player didn't work because it depended on
their OS-specific native libraries. It's good to know that there's an
alternative now.

